# Jessica's Biscuit



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Jessica's Biscuit is a fabulous resource for cookbooks - www.ecookbooks.com

They do lower than retail prices, great sales, and have the hugest selection of books, reprints, and obscure titles. My husband shudders every time I get a new catalog, because my bookshelf runneth over!


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Ditto for me -- and my husband's reaction! One especially neat thing about them is that they sometimes bring back some books that have gone out of print -- one of Nancy Silverton's, for example. They also have their own reprint label, usually of unusual ethnic cuisines and historical cook books.

And if you can restrain yourself and wait (oh, it's sooooooo hard!), some titles get reduced even more, to half price or less! I have always had good service from them, too.


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

Jessica's Biscuit is one of the main reasons why I can't seem to save up with a down payment for a new car. The prices are some of the best you'll ever find and you receive the books promptly and in perfect condition. They do all sorts of promos that entice you to buy even more.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Isn't it strange that some people will always say you have so many cookbooks don't tell me you need them all. They wouldn't dream of saying the same thing to someone with a big collection of cds or novels...


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

I have a huge collection of medical texts. When I need to reference a subject, one book fails to fill all needs and doesn't quite answer all questions so I reference more than one text. Each text covers only a minute aspect of whatever it is that I'm investigating. I'm certain that cookbooks have the same bent. So go for it, the more books the merrier!


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Someone asked me a question about internal temp of finished cinnamon raisin bread. Cuz I got lotsa books, I can check 4 places in 2 minutes. I can compare the information and provide an answer. I might even learn something in the process. I couldn't do this if I had only one bread book.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I could probably live without my collection of bande dessinee, even with Zola or Maupassant. But never without my cookbooks.


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

I have thought about it thousands of times.

I have a fab collection of ancient cook books. From 12th ce until the 1920.Of course they are numerous...

One period of my life that things for me were very difficult, I was working in two jobs just to buy old cooking books...

Jessica Biscuit made me buy books from Internet for the first time!!

Do you think that if, all of us, form a group, that we will get a better price in a counselor?

Unless Nancy or Bond does this for us for free...


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Nancy and Bond are going to give us free cookbooks? Oh Goodie!:bounce:


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

:lol: :lol: hahahaha

Oh Kylie! I needed that!!!


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Medical textbooks, Kokopuffs? !!


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

I'm a chiropractor and was just pointing out a parallel between medical and culinary investigation.


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Kokopuffs is right!

I mean at least in earlier periods, doctors were giving culinary advices.
Athenaeus in his 6th book, quotes all the culinary advices of doctors from Hippocrates until the Hellenistic Era.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Of course, there are foods that heal. I've known that for thousands of years!


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

:lol:

Of course! Remember? We were discussing this, in my house in Alexandria - Egypt 2.300 years ago!!!!


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

They once called me RA!


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

:lol:

hahahaha


That was very funny!!! Humor must have to do with bread making!!!


----------

